# Poor Cookie is going down hill



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I don't know how much longer he'll be with me at this rate. He seems to be geting worse each day.

I knew he was blind but he could still find his way around after bumpinginto a few things along the way. Now he can't do that anymore. If I put him in the garden like I used to with Lola and Tillie and go back inside when I come back he's at the end of the garden just walking around and around in circles.

I got him belly bands but he soaks them through at night and his fur is soaking in the morning so I have to bath him. He just lays down like a rag doll when I bath him now. When I take him out the bath and lay him on the towel he's just laid there like he'd dead.

He's not in any pain and still eating and drinking and he likes his sleep but seeing him going like this is breaking my heart. 

Does anyone have any suggestins for better belly bands? Cookie is soaking wet with them and I put in the extra long absorbent pads.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh Marie i'm so sorry for you both,must be a sad time for you.I know my last Chi "Chico" i went through the same as you and you get to the point of not knowing what else you can do for them.Never had belly bands for him so don't know what they're like,could you fit a sanitary towel as well ?
Please pm me if you want to talk.HUGS to you both


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

have you tried using those poise pads for bladder leakage? they might help. sorry about cookie. wish i could be more helpful.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

michele said:


> Oh Marie i'm so sorry for you both,must be a sad time for you.I know my last Chi "Chico" i went through the same as you and you get to the point of not knowing what else you can do for them.Never had belly bands for him so don't know what they're like,could you fit a sanitary towel as well ?
> Please pm me if you want to talk.HUGS to you both


Yeah I use the extra long and absorbent towles but he's still soaked in the morning. All his fur is wet with pee. He is just sitting there now with his head dropping falling asleep. I hate seeing him change like this. I know he's old but this past 6 months he's changed so much even these past few weeks he's changed. 

If I could get something to absorb his pee it would be better for him.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

michele said:


> Oh Marie i'm so sorry for you both,must be a sad time for you.I know my last Chi "Chico" i went through the same as you and you get to the point of not knowing what else you can do for them.Never had belly bands for him so don't know what they're like,could you fit a sanitary towel as well ?
> Please pm me if you want to talk.HUGS to you both


and thanks Michele I know you know what it's like. I just feel so upset about it. Seeing him walking around and around in circles is so sad. The other night I popped them all out for a last toilet in the garden before bed and I had to go hunting for him in the garden to get him in. He was at the very end just going around and around. When I place my hands on him he stops and the relief you can see in his little face when I pick him up and carry him back in.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

**HUGS**... its tough watching a loved one have problems.... give Cookie a gentle pat on the head for me


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

jan896 said:


> **HUGS**... its tough watching a loved one have problems.... give Cookie a gentle pat on the head for me


Thanks


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awwww Marie my heart dropped when I seen the thread, we all love Cookie here, he is such a sweetie. Tears im my eyes reading this, we just don't want our pets to get old at all, so sad  I cannot offer any help, I am not even very sure, but could an incontenence pad fit inside it may be more absorbent. Thinking of you (((HUGS))) xxx


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Seconding what Lynda said. My roommate has pugs, and her oldest guy Bandit got to the point Cookie got to. She lined his belly band with a Depends pad which absorbed an amazing amount. He'd wander aimlessly too. It was very sad to watch. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear this. I cant help much on the belly bands as I never had them soak through but just wanted to let you know that you and Cookie are in my prayers.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm sorry Marie. I don't know what to say about the belts.

Carlos did the same thing in his later years - walking in circles.
I found out that while he couldn't see straight forward, the peripheral vision was there. I took him outside, and wearing white sneakers, if I walked backwards in front of him, he seemed to be able to follow me. Maybe he just saw the blur of white. I would run my finger up his back towards his head to encourage him to walk.

At one point he started galloping, which shocked me, and after that he had a little more confidence walking on his own. He would still do circles, and we sometimes bump into things.

I know it's the hardest thing to go through. I know you are doing everything
possible to make him comfortable.

I'm so saddened to hear about this. So many of us here know what you are going through.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

So sorry little Cookie is having a hard time.....It makes me so sad to hear this. I know the feeling and what you are going thru...we had our little pee-wee for 23 yrs. and it was the same with him.
Sending a prayer for your little guy....


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear about Cookie. Marie, you both will be in my prayers. Sorry I can't help with the belly bands. I hope someone here can offer you a solution.
God Bless.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

so sorry to hear about cookie marie. huggss
have you a lidl near you
they do incontence pads very reasonable
maybe they would work


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

As a 'new' member I really don't know Cookie's history. Sounds like he is confused now in addition to being blind. At some point you are going to have to ask yourself if you are keeping Cookie alive for yourself? I know how terribly hard this is. I have gone through it many times (5-6X in 40 years!). My heart goes out to you. Sue Davis


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Marie, I am so sorry (((((HUGS))))) this must be hard to see your sweet baby Cookie going through this. You are such a good chi Momma......Bless him.


----------



## 4syth (Apr 24, 2010)

I am so sorry you are going through this as well. The same thing happened with Barney; he just seemed to age all of a sudden so quickly. 

Barney began walking in circles and being very confused (he was blind and deaf) and lost control of his bladder all within a few weeks. It just seemed so sudden because he had lived for at least 4 years being almost completely blind and deaf and thrived.

He stopped eating and we knew that was when it was time to let him go; we had decided that as a family when he first started acting confused.

Barney would only loose control of his bladder in the evening so we would have him lie on a lined baby blanket and just bathe him every morning.

Sorry I cant be more help.

You are in my thoughts.

Jenna


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You know you might try a wire bottom crate covered by a towel or thin blanket. He'll still pee, but hopefully will not end up soaked. It won't be as comfortable but quite honestly I think most dogs don't need or crave comfort like we give it to them, so Cookie in his old age might not even notice. I am so sorry he's going down hill hun...it must be really hard.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Marie, I'm so sorry. We went through this with our old dogs too. It's just heartbreaking to see them like that. I'm thinking about you sweetie.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone, your words mean a lot to me and Cookie. I am not considering pts at all. No way is that an option unless he's in pain. 

He's still getting his treats and he enjoys tucking up in his bed with Lola. I'm gonna try the incontinence pads and see if they work better. I don't mind bathing him in the morning it's just it seems to take it out of him. he just lays there and I don't like fussing him too much and getting him wet because then he's all cold. 

I know that when the time comes I can count on you guys for support. I'm gonna nedd it. When benny died I was a state for a long time.

I'll try the pads and see how we go. He's ok in the day it's just through the night he wets himself. 

Thanks again you guys for all your support. I know I don't come on here so much anymore. I just haven't got the time and I have a lot on my mind with Cookie.


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry you're going through this, I can sympathise, I went through this with my Irish Setter Shamelle. It was heart breaking, she was our baby.

Huggs and well wishes


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh Marie, I am so sorry about Cookie. Tico gets lost sometimes at night, too. I always carry him outside for last wee before bed and place him in the same spot. He can usually find his way back in as he can still see a bit of light and shadows. I usually carry him into my bedroom, if I don't, many times I will find him in the living room, walking around in circles, quite stressed. Does he use pee pads at all? Tico uses the one in the dog room in the evening after it gets dark. But he wants to go out for the last wee as I open the fence to the back yard and all the dogs get a last run around before bed. If he uses pee pad, maybe using a pen with a bed and a pee pad? Or, if possible, a potty break in the middle of the night or a belly band change in the middle of the night? Just throwing out thoughts.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this Marie. Poor cookie bless him. 

Have you got any vet bed? It's good because wee dosent lay on the top it soaks through to the bottom leaving the top dry. Just a suggestion 

Thinking of you Hun x


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> I am not considering pts at all. No way is that an option unless he's in pain.


I know this is how you feel and I totally agree. 
We've talked about Carlos many times, so I won't repeat it all here,
but if Cookie can wake up and recognize you are with him, he's eating, and he's walking about ( no matter if it's in circles) than there is no decision to make at all !

Carlos spent half an hour walking the garden 2 days before he passed.
He was happy till the end.

You know Cookie better than anyone, and we all know how much you love him and what an incredible life you've given him.

You are in all our thoughts !


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

jazzman said:


> I know this is how you feel and I totally agree.
> We've talked about Carlos many times, so I won't repeat it all here,
> but if Cookie can wake up and recognize you are with him, he's eating, and he's walking about ( no matter if it's in circles) than there is no decision to make at all !
> 
> ...


I so agree with you Alan,if they're in no pain and can still have treats ,eat and drink and are comfortable there is life still in them to carry on


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Marie. My heart goes out to you, hun. I know just what you are going through, I went through it with my Pom. It's so hard when they get old. Just know that you are in our thoughts and we are all here for help and support.  xx


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm sorry  ((HUGS))


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Just reading this brought a tear to my eye, it must be so hard for you seeing one of your babies like this. I'm sorry I can't offer any advice to you, good luck in finding something that will make him more comfortable. You and your baby will be in my prayers xx


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Cookie...he is such a dear dog. Perhaps you could clip some of his belly hair to avoid him getting so soaked, then you could just clean him up with a sponge bath in the morning. You are all in our thoughts.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aw Marie, I'm so sorry to hear Cookie has failed a bit in the last few weeks. Such a hard thing to go through.  I'm really happy to hear he's not in any pain...that is the most important thing! I'd be more inclined to put him in a wire bottom crate as suggested. By the sounds he isn't picky about where he sleeps so it may be helpful in keeping him clean so you don't have to bathe him as often. It does sound like the baths take a toll on him. I also think I'd trim him up a bit as well & go the baby wipe route as well.

Not an easy thing no matter what you decide to do. Poor Cookie...such a sweet sole he is!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I think one thing to consider is that while to us, we may see it as a sad thing when we ourselves reach a point of incontinence; but a dog does not have a concept of dignity. If he isn't in in pain, and being with you still makes him happy, then that is worth living for. A dog can't understand death, therefor they don't fear it. They don't have to deal with the emotional aspect of aging, so they're capable of being perfectly happy until the very end. 
I would clip him up like others have suggested to make sanitary cleaning easier on you. 
Maybe use washable hospital pads for him to sleep on at night instead of the belly bands? They're usually very soft. And maybe when you let him out in the garden, just go with him. Maybe take him on a short leash and just guide him around so he can experience the smells and everything if he enjoys it, but still gets the safety/secure feeling by being with you.
It's my dream to someday have a canine nursing home... senior dogs just have always had a special place in my heart.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Cookie 

Definitely trim/shave him up a bit, the depends pads will be extremely absorbent. Just enjoy your time together.

Give him a hug from us.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so sorry I just about cried when I read this I love cookie like my own.I am so happy he ain't in any pain and can still eat and drink and all.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so sorry about your cookie how old is he i had 2 poodles that lived till 16 years they both were blind and deaf and i had to carry them in and out its very hard to watch your little friend youve had so long go down my thoughts are with you and little cookie bless you both


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh Marie i am gutted at reading this!
You really are a great mum and you are both so lucky to have each other.
You have been given great suggestions already.
The vet bed that Rachel mentioned would be really helpful i think, and you can buy it cheap in rolls.
It's what breeders use for mum and pups and it really does keep them dry.

We all love Cookie here.
I will be thinking of you both hon, please give him a kiss from me. xxxxxx


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

jazzman said:


> I know this is how you feel and I totally agree.
> We've talked about Carlos many times, so I won't repeat it all here,
> but if Cookie can wake up and recognize you are with him, he's eating, and he's walking about ( no matter if it's in circles) than there is no decision to make at all !
> 
> ...


Thank you Alan. Yes I wouldn't pts. 

I have considered putting him in a crate just at night. But I'm unsure about this as he's never in all his life been put in one. I have two, one is a smaller one ok to make cosy and sleep in and one is a very big one. 

I did connsider putting pee pads in the bottom and making it cosy and putting him in for bed but do you think it's cruel to lock him in a cage when he's never been before. I can imagine him just bashing into the sides trying to get out.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

MarieUkxx said:


> Thank you Alan. Yes I wouldn't pts.
> 
> I have considered putting him in a crate just at night. But I'm unsure about this as he's never in all his life been put in one. I have two, one is a smaller one ok to make cosy and sleep in and one is a very big one.
> 
> I did connsider putting pee pads in the bottom and making it cosy and putting him in for bed but do you think it's cruel to lock him in a cage when he's never been before. I can imagine him just bashing into the sides trying to get out.


I guess the best way to find out is to put him in one during the day when you are home with the door open and see how he does, taking him straight out if he gets upset, calming him down, and trying again. I can't lock Tico up as we think he lived his entire life in a cage before i got him and he totally freaks. But when I do have to crate or pen one of the other dogs for some reason, they just settle and sleep. Right now he shares your bed? When I first got Billy, I put him in a crate on my bed next to my pillow, He was safe, yet right by me and the other dogs and it worked so well that I used it that way for Smoke and Pepper, too.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Marie, 
I wanted to check on Cookie.. He is such a precious boy, and has been on my mind since I read he is having more "senior" issues.. Please know both you and sweet Cookie are in my prayers. He is so very fortunate to have you for his mom..

It so hurts me to even talk about these things.. I just lost Charlie Chan right before his 17th birthday a couple of months ago; and our precoius Fancy who will be 16 in October is on the fast decline as well.. I know her time is getting very short.
Blessings, Deb


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that about Fancy.

The experience of losing a dog is impossible to put into words, as many of us know. I look at my dogs now everyday and recognize the miracle of sharing a single day with them, let alone a lifetime.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

MarieUkxx said:


> Thanks so much everyone, your words mean a lot to me and Cookie. I am not considering pts at all. No way is that an option unless he's in pain.
> 
> He's still getting his treats and he enjoys tucking up in his bed with Lola. I'm gonna try the incontinence pads and see if they work better. I don't mind bathing him in the morning it's just it seems to take it out of him. he just lays there and I don't like fussing him too much and getting him wet because then he's all cold.
> 
> ...


Bless your heart Marie. You two are so lucky to have each other. You are the best Mum in the doggie world!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Marie, I am just seeing this post. I just want you to know that I am thinking of you
and Cookie. Please give him a gentle hug from me; and, take one for yourself as well.


----------



## dowbright (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm so sad about Cookie. Being partly blind myself, I know how helpless he must feel. Poor little boy...

Paula


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh no, first I read about Fancy and now Cookie not doing well. My heart just goes out to you. Poor Cookie, just love him, love him, love him. My he heart goes out to you.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Please keep an update on Cookie. I just keep thinking of him.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

chi's R me said:


> Please keep an update on Cookie. I just keep thinking of him.


Me, too, Linda.. 
Marie, please let up know about dear Cookie.. He is so very loved by many in this group.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. It's awful to go through this with a beloved pet. Hugs to you and Cookie.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

No words of advice, but just thinking of you and your darling Cookie.


----------

